# Generative music in falcon



## oeholmen (Oct 27, 2022)

I've been working on a few scripts to facilitate the creation of generative music in Falcon. They span from utility scripts for minor tasks, to note- and rythm generators. There are also scripts for event modulation and a few different sequencers.

If there are anyone else on the forum that are interested in this, I would love to share scripts and ideas. Also if anyone wants to help test any of the scripts, that would be greatly appreciated!

I will post descriptions of some of the scripts in this thread.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 27, 2022)

Maybe @Sampleconstruct aka Herr Simon Stockhausen? I’m sure he loves the concept at least


----------



## oeholmen (Oct 27, 2022)

The script I'm working on right now, is a generative beatbox. There are eight parts for drums, that can be mapped to any key, so it can be used with all the drum libraries in Falcon, or you own sampled drums (or any other soundsource, really). There are also eight inputs where rythmic fragments can be defined. A fragment is a short sequence of resolutions that will play for selected parts.

The sequencer is free running, meaning that there are no rounds, it just keeps playing. This makes it great for rythms of different lengths to be combined.

It is possible to set a number of chance parameters for each part and each fragment. Like reverse play, or what sources (fragments) are available for a given part.

I have attached a screenshot to give an impressions. As you can see, I'm no designer, and there are a lot of options on the interface, so it might seem a bit overwhelming. But there are tooltips on every parameter.


----------



## oeholmen (Oct 27, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Maybe @Sampleconstruct aka Herr Simon Stockhausen? I’m sure he loves the concept at least


I have made some experiments using sounds from Fluidity. Esp. the mallets work really well for this type of music!


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 27, 2022)

oeholmen said:


> The script I'm working on right now, is a generative beatbox. There are eight parts for drums, that can be mapped to any key, so it can be used with all the drum libraries in Falcon, or you own sampled drums (or any other soundsource, really). There are also eight inputs where rythmic fragments can be defined. A fragment is a short sequence of resolutions that will play for selected parts.
> 
> The sequencer is free running, meaning that there are no rounds, it just keeps playing. This makes it great for rythms of different lengths to be combined.
> 
> ...


Loving it - including the design. Strong Oberheim Xpander vibes!


----------



## cedricm (Oct 27, 2022)

I would be interested indeed!


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 27, 2022)

Sign me up for a pre-order.


----------



## oeholmen (Oct 27, 2022)

cedricm said:


> I would be interested indeed!


That is awesome! I will post some instructions and demos soon, so watch this space


----------



## oeholmen (Oct 27, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Sign me up for a pre-order.


You’re on the list 👍


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 27, 2022)

oeholmen said:


> You’re on the list 👍



+1 
Thx!


----------



## oeholmen (Oct 28, 2022)

So I made a demo of the beatbox for you @Alchemedia @doctoremmet @cedricm. The video starts with instructions on how to download and use the scripts in Falcon, after that there is a demo of some of the features. Hope you enjoy! If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask. And if you make anything cool with it, I'd love to hear 



(Sorry the voice is a bit low. I'm experimenting with a new mic...)


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 28, 2022)

oeholmen said:


> So I made a demo of the beatbox for you @Alchemedia @doctoremmet @cedricm. The video starts with instructions on how to download and use the scripts in Falcon, after that there is a demo of some of the features. Hope you enjoy! If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask. And if you make anything cool with it, I'd love to hear
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry the voice is a bit low. I'm experimenting with a new mic...)



Ah terrific! I know what I'll be doing this sunday! Thank you very much Øystein


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 28, 2022)

Thx so much @oeholmen! Much appreciated! 👍


----------



## oeholmen (Oct 29, 2022)

I added one more video that goes a little more in depth. So if you feel you need some more guidance, this is the video for you


----------



## Michel Simons (Oct 29, 2022)

Maybe a stupid question (but that's what I am good at anyway) and it's probably more of a Falcon question anyway, but can you output the midi from Falcon into other tracks?


----------



## oeholmen (Oct 29, 2022)

Michel Simons said:


> Maybe a stupid question (but that's what I am good at anyway) and it's probably more of a Falcon question anyway, but can you output the midi from Falcon into other tracks?


No, unfortunately not.


----------



## KiLa (Dec 27, 2022)

Hi @oeholmen, I downloaded Your UVI scripts, extracted the ZIP and tried to open beatbox but I get the following error in console:

no file 'C:\Users\kimmo\Documents\UVI\Falcon\UVIScript\\\/includes/rythmicFragments.lua'
no file 'E:/_Downloads/UVIScript-master/generators/\\/includes/rythmicFragments.lua'../includes/rythmicFragments

Any ideas? Running Falcon on Windows and I noticed that the paths are bit strange.

-k


----------



## oeholmen (Dec 27, 2022)

KiLa said:


> Hi @oeholmen, I downloaded Your UVI scripts, extracted the ZIP and tried to open beatbox but I get the following error in console:
> 
> no file 'C:\Users\kimmo\Documents\UVI\Falcon\UVIScript\\\/includes/rythmicFragments.lua'
> no file 'E:/_Downloads/UVIScript-master/generators/\\/includes/rythmicFragments.lua'../includes/rythmicFragments
> ...


Hmm. Seems there is something off with the paths. Probably since I made it on a Mac. If you have a text editor, you could try to edit the "require "../includes/rythmicFragments" and use the full path where the include is located on you disk. Eg: "require C:\Users\kimmo\Documents\UVI\Falcon\UVIScript\includes\rythmicFragments.lua"

Probably an issue since Mac uses / and windows uses \, so perhaps it would work just to replace those?


----------



## KiLa (Dec 29, 2022)

Hi, using full path doesn't seem to help. Using path:
"E:\_Downloads\UVIScript-master\includes\rythmicFragments"

Results with the following error:
[string "-------------------------------------------..."]:5: module 'E:_DownloadsUVIScript-masterincludes
ythmicFragments' not found

It seems that LUA requires that path separators are '/' and not the typical Windows '\', but if I use this:
"E:/_Downloads/UVIScript-master/includes/rythmicFragments"

I get the following error:
[string "-------------------------------------------..."]:5: module 'E:/_Downloads/UVIScript-master/includes/rythmicFragments' not found

Any Windows users here? Are the scripts using on Your system?

-k


----------



## oeholmen (Dec 29, 2022)

KiLa said:


> Hi, using full path doesn't seem to help. Using path:
> "E:\_Downloads\UVIScript-master\includes\rythmicFragments"
> 
> Results with the following error:
> ...


Alternatively, you could just paste the contents of the includes so all is in one file. Then there should be no issue.


----------



## tressie5 (Dec 29, 2022)

I'm on Win 11. This is what I get with the scripts whether they're effects, sequencers, or whatever - blanks.


----------



## oeholmen (Dec 29, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> I'm on Win 11. This is what I get with the scripts whether they're effects, sequencers, or whatever - blanks.


Is there any output to the log? (The middle icon on the right.)


----------



## tressie5 (Dec 29, 2022)

Yes. I got this.


----------



## oeholmen (Dec 29, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> Yes. I got this.


Ah, that is because the included file also have an include. You can paste this in also. And maybe there are some includes here as well. I could make you a «compiled» version tomorrow if it doesn’t work.


----------



## tressie5 (Dec 29, 2022)

oeholmen said:


> Ah, that is because the included file also have an include. You can paste this in also. And maybe there are some includes here as well. I could make you a «compiled» version tomorrow if it doesn’t work.


A compiled version would be nice because I don't have a clue where to paste your scripts. I've never seen the directory syntax \\\ before.


----------



## oeholmen (Dec 29, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> A compiled version would be nice because I don't have a clue where to paste your scripts. I've never seen the directory syntax \\\ before.


I had the includes all wrong, it seems. I have updated the scripts, so if you could re-download and try again, it would be great. Thanks for helping me figure this out


----------



## tressie5 (Dec 30, 2022)

I re-downloaded your new scripts. Same results. I have screenshots of Factory scripts and 3rd party Falcon Punch scrips to show you it does work, but yours doesn't.


----------



## oeholmen (Dec 30, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> I re-downloaded your new scripts. Same results. I have screenshots of Factory scripts and 3rd party Falcon Punch scrips to show you it does work, but yours doesn't.


I think I see the issue. You have to load the scripts via the default script processor, since these are "raw" lua scripts. Hope that helps!


----------



## tressie5 (Dec 31, 2022)

I give up. I loaded the scripts through the default script processor and the results are the same. 
I have posted one each from Factory, Falcon Punch and yours.


----------



## oeholmen (Dec 31, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> I give up. I loaded the scripts through the default script processor and the results are the same.
> I have posted one each from Factory, Falcon Punch and yours.


Ok, thanks for trying. Is the file located where the log says it is looking for it?


----------



## tressie5 (Dec 31, 2022)

Thanks for the scripts. They're very good and working fine now. There was no "includes" folder under Falcon/UVIscript before. Is that a MAC thing? I copied the "includes" folder from the UVIScript-master folder and placed it there.


----------



## oeholmen (Dec 31, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> Thanks for the scripts. They're very good and working fine now. There was no "includes" folder under Falcon/UVIscript before. Is that a MAC thing? I copied the "includes" folder from the UVIScript-master folder and placed it there.


Glad it works now. I guess that by default the scripts look in Falcon/UVIscript to resolve a requirement. So anything in here will «automatically» work. Guess I have to do some adjustments to my scripts to let them be opened from any location, and still find the required files.


----------



## ShoeHorn (Dec 31, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> Thanks for the scripts. They're very good and working fine now. There was no "includes" folder under Falcon/UVIscript before. Is that a MAC thing? I copied the "includes" folder from the UVIScript-master folder and placed it there.


Whoo Hoo, thanks for the tip.
It's finally working for me too !

BTW I use Windows, so it's not a MAC thing.


----------

